# salinity



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

what is a good salinity. my dads tank is 1.022


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Does he have a fish only tank? If thats ok. 1.023 to 1.025 is good. You can go lower if you only have fish. Some keep it at 1.019 to keep ich away. But thats for fish only tanks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he has fish only, and two hermit crab thingeys.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll get back with you, But something makes me think that anything under 1.23 is bad for crustations. It definately will kill corals.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they've been doing perfectly fine for almost a year now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its cool..i keep my tank at 1.017..

the range to keep (fish tank only) can range from 1.017-1.023..
people say that lower salinty levels is better against parasites such as ick.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> its cool..i keep my tank at 1.017..
> 
> the range to keep (fish tank only) can range from 1.017-1.023..
> people say that lower salinty levels is better against parasites such as ick.


 i aggree with pack.. i would go 1.019-1.020 for FO, 1.025 for reef


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

i stay from .21-.23 1 for keeping ick away and the other to help the fush with damagers like fin nip or cuts if you have coral let the salinity waver between these two i find it is good for them to and the carolina algue


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thePACK said:


> its cool..i keep my tank at 1.017..
> 
> the range to keep (fish tank only) can range from 1.017-1.023..
> people say that lower salinty levels is better against parasites such as ick.


 I agree that is what I keep my tank at


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

so is 1.022 ok or not


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

yep for fish.


----------

